# Water



## Minnie (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi Peter

We're always being told to drink water in the 2WW, which i'm trying to do but as i'm so bloated, i can't manage as much as i should. 

My question is, is the water just to help the ovaries get back to normal or does it in some way help implantation?

Thanks again 

Minnie
XX


----------



## Marianne (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi Minnie,

I'm also in 2ww (4/5dpt) - and like you I feel too bloated to want to drink or eat very much! I thought it was partly in case of some people developing OHSS - but could also be to increase the circulation?

Marianne


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Minnie,

The idea is to keep you fully hydrated and to avoid any problems which may relate to partial dehydration such as increased incidence of OHSS.

Regards,

Peter



Minnie said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> We're always being told to drink water in the 2WW, which i'm trying to do but as i'm so bloated, i can't manage as much as i should.
> 
> ...


----------

